# ASV RC30 green track



## gr8scott72

Finally got my son to shoot a small clip of my RC30. I'll try to get one tomorrow of my spinning around on the grass and what the grass looks like after.

Last week I got some weights added to the rear. You can kind of see them in the video. It's about 350 lbs. Really helps with not only being able to pick up heavier load but when backing up a hill, it helps the rear break over the crest of a hill instead of just hanging its butt in the air until you push it down with the bucket.


(Why can't I do the embedded video anymore? I used to be able to.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB-pRoKsjl8

Also a picture of it in the dump trailer. Perfect fit.


----------



## arbor pro

There are days I wish I had one. But there are also days I'm glad I have my mini skid. Is the extra width and height of the machine worth the extra little bit of lifting capacity? Ever wish you just had a 30hp mini skid so you could go through 36" gates or sneak under tree canopies better?

Just asking because I can definitely see having a bigger tracked machine but, more times than not, I would need a mini skid over a bigger machine if I had to choose just one. I realize that the rc30 is not so much bigger than a mini skid but it is at least 6" wider and the cab looks to be a couple feet higher than the top of my mini skid. Often, I'm using my mini to sneak under low tree canopies to forward debris or to pull my genie lift into back yards where a full-sized machine with a cab on it would hit the tree canopies.

What made you finally decide on the rc30 vs say a 650 ditchwitch or a 532 boxer?


----------



## John464

you will flip your machine one day hauling like that. Raise to pass through fence then lower load down. Loads in transport should be a few inches off the ground. if the machine tips and taps you're safe. If your machine tips with a load that high you will be face first with the ground and can blow a rod due to oil starve. 
I fired a guy last year that flipped my RC50 driving it the way demonstrated in your vid. It took us two hours to winch the machine upright and lost about nearly all the oil out of motor. smoked like hell for a few hrs after too. be careful dude. Didnt you recive any training when you bought your machine from the dealer?


----------



## gr8scott72

John464 said:


> you will flip your machine one day hauling like that. Raise to pass through fence then lower load down. Loads in transport should be a few inches off the ground. if the machine tips and taps you're safe. If your machine tips with a load that high you will be face first with the ground and can blow a rod due to oil starve.
> I fired a guy last year that flipped my RC50 driving it the way demonstrated in your vid. It took us two hours to winch the machine upright and lost about nearly all the oil out of motor. smoked like hell for a few hrs after too. be careful dude. Didnt you recive any training when you bought your machine from the dealer?



I'm well aware that it can flip. That was a very light load. I usually do bring it back down and ALWAYS bring it back down when picking up logs.

Didn't buy machine from dealer.


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> There are days I wish I had one. But there are also days I'm glad I have my mini skid. Is the extra width and height of the machine worth the extra little bit of lifting capacity? Ever wish you just had a 30hp mini skid so you could go through 36" gates or sneak under tree canopies better?
> 
> Just asking because I can definitely see having a bigger tracked machine but, more times than not, I would need a mini skid over a bigger machine if I had to choose just one. I realize that the rc30 is not so much bigger than a mini skid but it is at least 6" wider and the cab looks to be a couple feet higher than the top of my mini skid. Often, I'm using my mini to sneak under low tree canopies to forward debris or to pull my genie lift into back yards where a full-sized machine with a cab on it would hit the tree canopies.
> 
> What made you finally decide on the rc30 vs say a 650 ditchwitch or a 532 boxer?



I wasn't even considering a mini when I got this. I guess I just didn't know too much about them. I really wanted a bigger skid but decided on this one to start out. It's small enuf to get in and out of most places and strong enuf to move large amounts of wood in a short amount of time. It didn't cost as much as a full size skid and only weighs about 3,000 lbs so it's easier to haul around to the jobs.

My choice was between a RC30 and RC50. I think later I'll fill in those gaps with a RC50 (green track) and a mini and probably still keep the RC30.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Scott, could you tell me what brand tine grapple you have there and what it costs. I have to build one for our RC30 we just bought, any info and/or thoughts appreciated. 

We have the regular black tracks and used it on the first tree job the other day with just the bucket. It was quick and nimble, but just the bucket doesn't cut it in this game.


----------



## gr8scott72

Nailsbeats said:


> Scott, could you tell me what brand tine grapple you have there and what it costs. I have to build one for our RC30 we just bought, any info and/or thoughts appreciated.
> 
> We have the regular black tracks and used it on the first tree job the other day with just the bucket. It was quick and nimble, but just the bucket doesn't cut it in this game.



I got it from my local Vermeer dealer for $2,500. I don't know what brand it is and doesn't have any markings. I was going to buy one from Ryan's Equipment and have it shipped but went with the local guy. I would probably buy from Ryan's next time. his looks a little better built and was about the same cost. I actually had to replace all the bolts and nuts on the grapple as the nylon inserts were no good. Even tho the grapple was new, it had been sitting out in the sun for quite a while. Oh well. All is good with it now.



http://www.ryansequip.com/448_pics.html


----------



## FJ40-logger

Great looking trailer and skid!! I have always thought ASV products were very well thought out and made.


----------



## Kunes

that things awesome.


----------



## sawinredneck

Wont let me embed it either?

Nice machines, I looked into them but the cost for capacity wasn't there. I even looked at the small ride in Bobcat and New Holland machine, but I could buy a full size machine for less?
I am very happy with my mini all in all!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Thanks for the info Scott, I think I'll build one just like Ryan's Equipment.


----------



## gr8scott72

Nailsbeats said:


> Thanks for the info Scott, I think I'll build one just like Ryan's Equipment.



If you want some other pictures of my grapple, just let me know.


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*counterweights?*

How did you get those counterweights mounted on the rc-30?? I have one as well and would like to get some counterweights. Also, how are the green tracks and how much were they?


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> How did you get those counterweights mounted on the rc-30?? I have one as well and would like to get some counterweights. Also, how are the green tracks and how much were they?



I have the counterweights mounted on an extended ball shank. Like what you put in the trailer hitch on your truck but it is longer than a regular one by about 6" or so. It fits in the trailer hitch on the back of the skid steer. I had my welder weld a steel plate that weighs about 50 lbs straight to that shank. Then he put small angle on each corner pointing up so that I can slide 5 more plates on there.


The tracks were on the machine when I bought it but I did just price them. The local Vermeer shop which is the ASV dealer here wants 2 grand FOR EACH ONE! I found a place online that has ASV brand green tracks (not aftermarket) for $3,200 for the pair including shipping. I've got about 500 hours on the machine now and they still look good. There are a few tears in it and a couple of age cracks but I think they have a lot of life left.


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*counterweights*

could you email me pics of the counterweight setup? [email protected]


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> could you email me pics of the counterweight setup? [email protected]



I'll post some here tonight so everyone can see. (If I can remember to take the pictures.)


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*counterweights*

ok, if you can that would be great.


----------



## arbor pro

gr8scott72 said:


> I'll post some here tonight so everyone can see. (If I can remember to take the pictures.)



You managing to keep that rc-30 busy these days? How many hours have you put on it yourself?


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> You managing to keep that rc-30 busy these days? How many hours have you put on it yourself?



I've put almost 300 hours on it in one year and I've personally put all but maybe 10 of those on it myself. (Trying to let my 15 year old practice when time allows.)

Staying pretty busy. Got a couple of tree companies that use me to get stuff out of back yards or to move stuff over nice grass.

I did a small tree job yesterday and the day before that it rained probably over an inch and there was only one spot in the corner of the front yard where I had to turn to go around the house that had track marks on it. It does great on grass.


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*rc30*

Just purchased the 2004 ASV rc30 off ebay for $7700. The machine has 1100 hours. I didn't even pay for it yet via paypal. I'm just a bit hesitant to do so. I have never used one of these before. I wanted to get feedback and opinions from owners first. That would be greatly useful and appreciated!


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> Just purchased the 2004 ASV rc30 off ebay for $7700. The machine has 1100 hours. I didn't even pay for it yet via paypal. I'm just a bit hesitant to do so. I have never used one of these before. I wanted to get feedback and opinions from owners first. That would be greatly useful and appreciated!



What do you want to know? Every job that I show up to with this machine the homeowner says something like "That's a cute little machine" or something like that. When the job is over they then say something like "I had no idea that little thing was so strong." 

It is a wood slinging machine.

Next up for mine is some pallet forks. Then I'm wanting a rotating grapple to go along with the root grapple I have. A grapple of some kind is MUST.


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*counterweights*

remember to post pictures of the counterweight system please.


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> remember to post pictures of the counterweight system please.



I took the pictures this morning but the camera in still in the truck. I'm very tired and trying to muster up the energy to walk out there and get it. lol


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*counterweights*

It would be great if i could see some pics. see what you can do.


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> It would be great if i could see some pics. see what you can do.



Seeing isn't the problem; the tired back is the problem. lol


----------



## gr8scott72




----------



## pbsgreenthumb

Thanks! Just fits in the hitch receiver? where did you get the slab weights themselves?


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> Thanks! Just fits in the hitch receiver? where did you get the slab weights themselves?



Just took it to my welder and had him do it. It was just some steel plate that he had laying around.


----------



## pbsgreenthumb

*Green Tracks*

Do you find that you get enough traction with the green tracks?? I have an opportunity to buy a pair brand new for $1600. Should I do it? Is there that much of a difference??

please respond to [email protected]


----------



## gr8scott72

pbsgreenthumb said:


> Do you find that you get enough traction with the green tracks?? I have an opportunity to buy a pair brand new for $1600. Should I do it? Is there that much of a difference??
> 
> please respond to [email protected]



Sent this to you in PM but then saw the question here are thought I'd post so everyone can see.



I never had regular tracks so can't compare for you.

They provide enough traction even in the mud to make the payoff for me VERY worthwhile. It is great when neighbors see me doing a job on their neighbor's lawn and it's not all torn to shreds when I'm done.

I helped my BIL and sister today. They are building a house and I am cleaning up the lot after the bricklayers finished. The lot is a complete mud pit. All red clay mud, standing water out by the woods. We got about an inch of water last night/this morning. It just floats right over the top of the mud. Never got stuck. Never even got close to getting stuck even plowing right thru the foot of standing water.

The only downside was that when I was grading the dirt, there wasn't much traction but it was enough to get the job done.

My verdict is if you have a tree company of landscape company, the green tracks are GREAT. If you are a contractor/builder, just get the regular tracks. 


p.s. They are about $3k - $4k at the dealer so $1,600 is a steal. If you don't want them, pass the seller's info on to me!


----------



## SchafferLoaders

*green tracks - how careful do you have to be?*



gr8scott72 said:


> Sent this to you in PM but then saw the question here are thought I'd post so everyone can see.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had regular tracks so can't compare for you.
> 
> They provide enough traction even in the mud to make the payoff for me VERY worthwhile. It is great when neighbors see me doing a job on their neighbor's lawn and it's not all torn to shreds when I'm done.
> 
> I helped my BIL and sister today. They are building a house and I am cleaning up the lot after the bricklayers finished. The lot is a complete mud pit. All red clay mud, standing water out by the woods. We got about an inch of water last night/this morning. It just floats right over the top of the mud. Never got stuck. Never even got close to getting stuck even plowing right thru the foot of standing water.
> 
> The only downside was that when I was grading the dirt, there wasn't much traction but it was enough to get the job done.
> 
> My verdict is if you have a tree company of landscape company, the green tracks are GREAT. If you are a contractor/builder, just get the regular tracks.
> 
> 
> p.s. They are about $3k - $4k at the dealer so $1,600 is a steal. If you don't want them, pass the seller's info on to me!






Hey gr8Scott72, 

I've always wondered about how much traction you get in the green tracks when its slippery, so thanks for writing that in! 
Can you tell me - do you still have to be a little bit careful with the green tracks on soft surfaces or can you spin about as much as you like with no harm at all to grass? 

We seem to be getting more and more arborists all the time moving away from skid steers to a compact industrial articulated mini loader as they can turn all day without damaging the lawns of customers. The guys talk about how efficient it is going straignt onto the next job and not having to top dress or fill any holes they've created saving time and getting a happier customer at the end of the job. 

You might like watch this video quickly, just done by a mate of mine, it was meant to be "arborist only" but he threw in the other tools http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIy4RqntPok

Cheers, 
Cam


----------

